# Kohler 12 HP K301. Need a part



## Petebre (Apr 9, 2007)

I need a Drive Cup for a retractable starter that fits on driveshaft of a Kohler 12 HP K301.
This is the original engine that came with Kohler generator Model 5 MM 65 500 watt 120?240 20.8 amps 1 phase 

I guess at least 30 years old but I did a complete rebuild.
Only has a fifty or sixty hours on it.
This is the only thing I need to have it in like new condition.
Existing one worn real bad. 
Have looked at several places on internet found all the other parts for the retractable starter but not this drive cup.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Without the spec number from the engine I can't be 100% sure, but after searching a few different spec numbers they all showed the same starter cup. Kohler P/N 235685-S $31.10 from Sears Parts, but any Kohler dealer should be able to get it for you as well. Check your spec number to be sure that is the right cup.


----------



## Petebre (Apr 9, 2007)

Thanks for the help. I wish I had the spec number but with your information I will go and compare to make sure I have the correct one.


----------



## Petebre (Apr 9, 2007)

In my previous post about a starter cup for a 12 HP Kohler K301 I found several place that would order the part but because I do not have the service number and not positive about this being the correct part I sure don’t need another cup that does not work. ( I was hoping to find one in stock local where we could compare with my old cup and be sure of the correct one, don’t look like this is possible)
Now I have found an electric starter that I think would work, price just a little more than double cost of a cup and I just don’t have the power to pull start anymore.
My question now is how I determine tooth comparison between the starter drive pinion which is 13 tooth and the flywheel ring gear. 
The ring gear has 104 teeth and the outside diameter of ring gear is 10.5”
Anyone have any idea where I could find this information?


----------

